# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] مقارنة بين  سيارة مرسيدس سي ال 65  وبنتلي كونتيننتال جي تي سبيد

## sameh atiya

*المقارنة بين سيارتين سيارة فخمة و سيارة رياضية معا و هما

Mercedes-Benz CL 65 AMG & Bentley Continental GT Speed

إليكم بعض المعلومات عن أبعاد و وزن و قوة كل سيارة

أولا لنبدأ 


Bentley Continental GT Speed

سعرها 199,990 دولار أمريكي

أولا لنبدأ بالأداء 

تنطلق من 0-100كم/س : 4.3 ثواني
تنطلق من 0-160كم/س : 10.3 ثواني
تنطلق من 0-200كم/س : 16.8 ثواني
سرعتها القصوى: 325 كم/س


و أما الآن إليكم معلومات عن المحرك

حجم الماكينة: 12سلندر 
سعة الماكينة: 6.0 لتر =5998سي سي
عدد الأحصنة: 600 عند 6000 ار بي ام
قوة السحب(ألت ورك): 553قدم/رطل و 750 نيوتن/متر عند 1750 ار بي ام


و الآن إليكم أبعاد السيارة و معلومات عامه أخرى

نوع ناقل الحركة: 6 نسب أوتوماتيك
نوع الكمبرسور: Twin KKK Turbos 
الدفع:رباعي مستمر 
وزن السيارة:2350 كجم
الطول:480 سم
العرض: 191 سم
الارتفاع: 138 سم
قاعدة العجلات:275 سم

 صورة السيارة


































و أما الآن لنبدأ بالمر سيدس

Mercedes-Benz CL 65 AMG

سعرها 203,700 دولار أمريكي

أولا لنبدأ بالأداء 

تنطلق من 0-100كم/س : 4.4 ثواني
تنطلق من 0-160كم/س : 10.7 ثواني
تنطلق من 0-200كم/س : 12.8 ثواني
سرعتها القصوى: 250 كم/س 


و أما الآن إليكم معلومات عن المحرك

حجم الماكينة: 12سلندر 
سعة الماكينة: 6.0 لتر =5998سي سي
عدد الأحصنة: 612 عند 4750 ار بي ام
قوة السحب(ألت ورك): 738 قدم/رطل و 1000 نيوتن/متر عند 2000 ار بي ام


و الآن إليكم أبعاد السيارة و معلومات عامه أخرى

نوع ناقل الحركة: 5نسب أوتوماتيك
نوع الكمبرسور: Twin Turbos
الدفع:خلفي
وزن السيارة:2240 كجم
الطول:508 سم
العرض: 187سم
الارتفاع: 116سم
قاعدة العجلات:295 سم

إليكم صورة السيارة











*

منقول

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك سامح علي المقارنة 
والعربيتين تحفه الحقيقة
 :f:  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> تسلم أيدك سامح علي المقارنة 
> والعربيتين تحفه الحقيقة


العفو يا شقيق 
شكراً على حضورك

----------

